# ********** Wax ****** **** or Swissvax Divine????



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok this is fairly simple, I have been saving a bonus that is burning a hole in my pocket and since last Christmas I have promised myself a high end Wax.

Initially it was a no brainer, Divine was going to be making an appearance in my stupidly ever-growing collection.



However since using ********** Wax's entry-level waxes I can only say I am extremely impressed. Now this has got me thinking.



Do I give ****** **** a go? As far as I am aware this product has not been purchased yet and I could be a very expensive guinea pig for this. But the way I see it is someone has got to try it out first right????

So my question: Am I losing my mind in doing this or should I bite the bullet and be the first to try it?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Wanna know what, this isnt because i like ********** wax because i also love swissvax but Divine was awful, so much i actually gave it away. One of the worst waxes ive ever owned and a shared thought by some others i know have tried it. I cant comment for magnus **** as i havent used it but try Divine first maybe asking for a sample of both before spending out large cash. Shield is great as is Crystal Rock but then ******* is also great and Kore Dark is also superb.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't comment on ********** Wax, but Divine IMO is definitely ( excuse the pun  ) not worth the money. Crystal Rock is much better wax in the range, so I would go either for this one, or try something new and get Magnus ****.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

something makes me think youve got a few £££'s in that bonus of your ha ha


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Wanna know what, this isnt because i like ********** wax because i also love swissvax but Divine was awful, so much i actually gave it away. One of the worst waxes ive ever owned and a shared thought by some others i know have tried it.


Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

There will be people on here that will hate CrystalRock but i love it , but its always a subjectional subject, Divines problem for me was it was a nightmare to use and the finish wasnt that good considering its cost for sale. It got to be worth trying when your spending that kind of money. I would like to try Magnus **** to see what its like.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you thought about a custom Mitchell & King wax? 
If I was spending £££ I'd want it to be personal!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would listen to Heavenly he has more and tired more waxes than most only seen personally one collection to match his so when certain people talk about high end waxes I listen Mark have you got picture of the bonnet showing the colour variations of some waxes you used on it.

I would go for it and give the magnus a go :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Have you thought about a custom Mitchell & King wax?
> If I was spending £££ I'd want it to be personal!


I don't really like their pots and they come in a box full of wooden shavings.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ginge7289 said:


> I don't really like their pots and they come in a box full of wooden shavings.


I'm sure John would put your wax in what ever the hell you wanted. :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with Marc with regards to Divine it was always to hard. There was talk of a possible new formulation but that was a few years ago now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well the ********** wax is very nice to use, well the one I have, a bit cheape than **** mind you... but a good shout for Mitchell and King, I have one of their bespoke waxes, and that is always a joy to use... 

:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I'm sure John would put your wax in what ever the hell you wanted. :thumb:


TBH mate, I prefer presentation of ****** **** and Divine, Especially for that sort of money.



The Cueball said:


> well the ********** wax is very nice to use, well the one I have, a bit cheape than **** mind you... but a good shout for Mitchell and King, I have one of their bespoke waxes, and that is always a joy to use...
> 
> :thumb:


Which do you prefer cueball, Number one or Mitchell and King?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Wanna know what, this isnt because i like ********** wax because i also love swissvax but *Divine was awful*, so much i actually gave it away. One of the worst waxes ive ever owned and a shared thought by some others i know have tried it. I cant comment for magnus **** as i havent used it but try Divine first maybe asking for a sample of both before spending out large cash. Shield is great as is Crystal Rock but then ******* is also great and Kore Dark is also superb.


my thoughts as well....for the tag it needs to be manageable but it isnt...which is a shame because at the time i was loving the SV way....and in truth this sort of put me off....

May have to try some ********** stuff though....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ginge7289 said:


> Which do you prefer cueball, Number one or Mitchell and King?


Phhhhhhheeeeeewwwwwww..... hmmmmm.......

wait until I get seated on this fence..... 

they are both special... I do love the No1 box... but the my MK has the antique crystal bowl......

they both smell great... one of cherries and one of jelly beans! 

both easy on, one panel at a time, wipe off just before drying....

obviously I've just put the No1 on, so I still have to see how it looks after a few days, how it lasts and it's water behaviour... so can't comment on that yet... I never specified durability when getting the MK wax, but it still lasts a good few months from what I saw... 

so, yeah.... hmm... backside firmly on the fence here.... sorry.... :lol:

both look good, feel good to use, feel a bit special to use... and to show how much I'm thinking about it, both John (MK) and Jason (No1) are decent guys!!! :wall::wall:

I don't buy off people I don't like, hence why I don't use a lot of the 'fanboi' ranges out at the moment... 

then, should I compare them to my Zymol Royale and Vintage... :wall::wall:

uncharacteristically indecisive for me.... :lol:

just get both... and for the price of Devine, you just about could!!!

:thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hard for me to comment given that i've not tried either, so i'm purely going off the presentation alone, it would have to be the ****** **** for me. I love the wooden box!

The ********** wax pots are extremely high quality, lovely heavy glass and the have very much a premium feel as you know. I spoke with Jason earlier on the phone (top bloke!) as i wanted to understand a bit about the company having just acquired their entry level wax '******** Glaze' and he's got a great deal of experience with high end waxes/cars, so i'd be willing to splash out should the cash be available!


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well after having another look over at ********** Wax I have noticed that Privé Edition now has a price tag on it. Now this has changed the whole game. For a one off purchase off Privé Edition it is only £1995 which is still cheaper than Divine.

Hmm what to do? :wall:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Save your money Dude :thumb: its probably £1400 more than you will ever need to spend on a wax seriously! :thumb:

Step back from the computer for a minute - £1995 for wax?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

If you want to try divine, why not buy one of the £750 germania or italia pots?

My Tub has run out and for me, it gave a sharp look to the paint and lasted an age, but was rock hard most of the time and did suffer from gassing sometimes. Still, i prefer it to mystery, which i couldnt get on with.

Would like to try some of the high end m&k waxes though.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I love my detailing but can't agree more that this money is crazy for wax. SV Shield is great. Maybe even look at raceglaze black label in fact that's a cracking wax and a great pot.

I just get scared when I think how long it takes me to earn 2k and how far towards a house deposit that'd go lol


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I love my detailing but can't agree more that this money is crazy for wax. SV Shield is great. Maybe even look at raceglaze black label in fact that's a cracking wax and a great pot.
> 
> I just get scared when I think how long it takes me to earn 2k and how far towards a house deposit that'd go lol


and how much of a waste is that spending it on a pot of wax?! Mento :doublesho


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

2k for wax?! Sod that!

You guys are high rollers compared to me:doublesho


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry but its only a wax and either imo will be a total waste of your money.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I would personally do what you feel is right for you and your money. I mean the old £5000 compared to £50 watch debate comes back doesnt it, are you ever late or early or cant tell the time with the £50 watch?
Id personally spend it no worries if i wanted it that badly or felt for the money it was worth it to me. 
For me for the whole presentation and exclusivity of it id purchase *****, i wouldnt even entertain buying a £750 pot of divine because ill happily melt you some candle wax in a swissvax tub and sell it to you for £10 and you wont be far off my experience with it.
Im sure Jason would look after you if you spent that kind of money with him.
Ive just purchased a One off Double Number One which i asked him specifically for and how i wanted it exactly and i dont regret the purchase at all.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't even know why the negative people feel the need to comment TBH...



Don't like it, don't agree, think its mental, hit the back button and go away

:wall:



:thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

It's all a matter of opinion:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gex23 said:


> It's all a matter of opinion:thumb:


And they are the same as arseholes... Everyone has one, and most of them stink...



:lol:

This place is always so negative about people spending THEIR hard earned money on what THEY want... Becomes very tedious and boring...

:thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> And they are the same as arseholes... Everyone has one, and most of them stink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really say anything. I spent mine on a f*cking Renault


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gex23 said:


> I can't really say anything. I spent mine on a f*cking Renault


Hahha... See, I'll bet lots of people will think you're mental for that! 

I'm not having a go at you... It's just you never see these types of comments when someone wants to spend £10... But low and behold when someone what's to spend £1000, then everyone needs a dig at them...

:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Don't even know why the negative people feel the need to comment TBH...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because its a forum about commenting. Positive or negative. :wall:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I wasn't having a dig it just scares me that kind of cash on a wax. Bit then I think £1500 is crazy money for a MacBook lol.

In all honesty of I did have the disposable income it'd be customs spec. Speak to Mitchell and king or Jason at ********** about the possibilities.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bero1306 said:


> Because its a forum about commenting. Positive or negative. :wall:


Yes, but this thread was about 2 different options, wasn't it?!?!?

The OP didn't ask for people to pass judgement on how mental, stupid, pointless it is to spend the money...

As I say, people never have an issue with spending a tenner, always when it's a lot of money... Says it all really about the posters... ;-)

:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Same on all forums..Latest one on my owners one is cheap ebay parts versus reputable ones etc.

One comment in the thread was berating people who prefer to stick with more expensive but better(percieved) quality brands and not go with the cheap ones..and we had to much money etc

You cant please evreyone.

BUy what you want fella its your money, ive spent £500 plus on a tub of wax, wouldnt do it again but thats my choice and opinion.

Enjoy whatever you pick


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yes, but this thread was about 2 different options, wasn't it?!?!?
> 
> The OP didn't ask for people to pass judgement on how mental, stupid, pointless it is to spend the money...
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bero1306 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:




:lol:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

In percentage terms, if you’re spending £2k on wax for a 150k motor - that’s about the same as spending £9.99 on a tub of turtle wax for a car that you’ve paid £750 for.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Bit then I think £1500 is crazy money for a MacBook lol.


Got to love Mac's. Once you go Mac you never go back. Im a bit of an apple fan boy too with apple products all over my house, Just need them to release an actual television and I have no need for another brand lol.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> i wouldnt even entertain buying a £750 pot of divine because ill happily melt you some candle wax in a swissvax tub and sell it to you for £10 and you wont be far off my experience with it.


That says a lot :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ginge7289 said:


> Got to love Mac's. Once you go Mac you never go back. Im a bit of an apple fan boy too with apple products all over my house, Just need them to release an actual television and I have no need for another brand lol.


If only you knew


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> If only you knew


Well dont keep us in suspense


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im sure one day it will appear. That is all.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> well the ********** wax is very nice to use, well the one I have, a bit cheape than **** mind you... but a good shout for Mitchell and King, I have one of their bespoke waxes, and that is always a joy to use...
> 
> :thumb:


A bit off topic, but I'm currently undecided between a MK philip and a ********** Wax number one, which one would you say was best out of the two if you dont mind me asking:thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

*c rock*



HeavenlyDetail said:


> There will be people on here that will hate CrystalRock but i love it , but its always a subjectional subject, Divines problem for me was it was a nightmare to use and the finish wasnt that good considering its cost for sale. It got to be worth trying when your spending that kind of money. I would like to try Magnus **** to see what its like.


sorry to butt in i just purchased c rock hope its good:wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

heavyd said:


> A bit off topic, but I'm currently undecided between a MK philip and a ********** Wax number one, which one would you say was best out of the two if you dont mind me asking:thumb:


see post #15 on this thread.... I've tried to answer that... not very well mind you! :lol:

:wall:

I don't think you could go wrong with either TBH

:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is the fence Cueball is sat on


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Decision made, ****** **** it is


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ginge7289 said:


> Decision made, ****** **** it is


good for you its your money and spend it on whatever makes you happy:thumb:


----------

